# Canon 135L f2.0 focus problem



## SierraDon (Jun 21, 2016)

I just received a Canon 135L 2.0 The lens was purchased used, and was built in 2013.
My issue is that the autofocus seems VERY slow, and often has a difficult time focusing on close objects.
Yes, I do have the focus distance switch set to the .9m to infinity position.
Lens looks beautiful with no signs of damage, but it takes a few seconds to go from 3 feet to 50 feet.
I have tried the lens on my 70D and 5D classic with the same results.

Any suggestions on what might be wrong, or do I need to return the lens?

Thanks!
Don


----------



## slclick (Jun 21, 2016)

SierraDon said:


> I just received a Canon 135L 2.0 The lens was purchased used, and was built in 2013.
> My issue is that the autofocus seems VERY slow, and often has a difficult time focusing on close objects.
> Yes, I do have the focus distance switch set to the .9m to infinity position.
> Lens looks beautiful with no signs of damage, but it takes a few seconds to go from 3 feet to 50 feet.
> ...



Do you have any buyer protection or return options? The 135L is one of the fastest focusing lenses out there.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 21, 2016)

slclick said:


> SierraDon said:
> 
> 
> > I just received a Canon 135L 2.0 The lens was purchased used, and was built in 2013.
> ...



Agreed... this is not normal. Either return or service.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 21, 2016)

slclick said:


> SierraDon said:
> 
> 
> > I just received a Canon 135L 2.0 The lens was purchased used, and was built in 2013.
> ...



+1

Hope you can get a refund. Mine is three years old, AF like lightning--and very accurate, consistent.

If you can't get your money back, send to Canon for an estimate, then decide whether repair or finding a good price on a new one is a better option. Hard to beat it for color, sharpness, AND smoothness!


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 21, 2016)

i do not own one but i have tried one before though, agree with other CRers that it is really fast, and always look for a chance to buy it in the future. however, there number of things that could cause this lenses slow on focus:

1. of course, defect lens, or
2. any other filters in front of lens, except uv filter? i.e. cpl, nd, etc
a. are you using under foggy/hazy condition? (note: most lenses have this problem with autofocus when creative filter(s) attaching on. i actually learned this lesson in the past) or
b. are you using under low light condition? with creative filter(s) on? (note: have heard that this lenses is slower than 24-70mm in low light, CR members can help to confirm since i do not own this lenses)
3. if low light condition, what focus point do you use?


----------



## d (Jun 21, 2016)

Check the electrical contacts at the rear of the lens are clean, too.

d.


----------



## SierraDon (Jun 21, 2016)

ishdakuteb said:


> i do not own one but i have tried one before though, agree with other CRers that it is really fast, and always look for a chance to buy it in the future. however, there number of things that could cause this lenses slow on focus:
> 
> 1. of course, defect lens, or
> 2. any other filters in front of lens, except uv filter? i.e. cpl, nd, etc
> ...



No filters in use
Used the lens in late afternoon, the sun was still up, but not bright. No filters
used center focus point on both the 5D and 70D
I did clean the electrical contacts and have a fully charged battery


----------



## d (Jun 21, 2016)

Then return it, I'd say. Sounds like you've received a lemon.

d.


----------



## SierraDon (Jun 21, 2016)

I have had some time this morning to test this lens under bright sunlight.
It is still not speedy, but focuses about the same speed or a bit slower than my EF200 2.8L II
In bright sun, it would always eventually come to focus. In the late afternoon, with less light, it sometimes would never achieve focus.
I don't have any other 135 2.0 to compare it with.
I don't want to return it if this is normal, but I don't have any way to determine normal for this lens.

Thanks for your thoughts- as of now, the safe course seems to be to return it, but I hate to do that if the lens is working OK, but just not up to my expectations.

Any more ideas about normal for this lens or suggestions on what I may be doing wrong??

Thanks!
Don


----------



## bholliman (Jun 21, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> +1
> 
> Hope you can get a refund. Mine is three years old, AF like lightning--and very accurate, consistent.
> 
> If you can't get your money back, send to Canon for an estimate, then decide whether repair or finding a good price on a new one is a better option. Hard to beat it for color, sharpness, AND smoothness!



Agreed, the 135 f/2 is one of the fastest and most accurate focusing lenses that I currently own or have used. Mine focuses great in low light, as good as my 300 f/2.8 II or 70-200 f/2.8. I think you have a bad copy and suggest returning it if that is an option.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 21, 2016)

SierraDon said:


> I just received a Canon 135L 2.0 The lens was purchased used, and was built in 2013.
> My issue is that the autofocus seems VERY slow, and often has a difficult time focusing on close objects.
> Yes, I do have the focus distance switch set to the .9m to infinity position.
> Lens looks beautiful with no signs of damage, but it takes a few seconds to go from 3 feet to 50 feet.
> ...



I bounced my copy a few years back and I have the same issue. So one brave evening I stripped it down and found that my copy had a dent in the focus ring shell. The dent caused the ring to be slightly out of shape. The focus ring uses friction to turn the AF motor. If the focus ring is out of shape and has a dent in it...it causes weird things to happen to the friction and the AF seems to act erratically, sometimes getting stuck and acting restrained or slow at others. Pop it into a service center and see what they say.


----------



## slclick (Jun 21, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> SierraDon said:
> 
> 
> > I just received a Canon 135L 2.0 The lens was purchased used, and was built in 2013.
> ...



Here's another case of how CPS is awesome.


----------



## SierraDon (Jun 21, 2016)

Well- since the seller had a 14 day money back policy, I sent the lens back to him today.
Thank you all for your suggestions.
Next time I buy a used 135 2.0 I will try to do it in person so I can try before I buy!

Don


----------



## slclick (Jun 21, 2016)

SierraDon said:


> Well- since the seller had a 14 day money back policy, I sent the lens back to him today.
> Thank you all for your suggestions.
> Next time I buy a used 135 2.0 I will try to do it in person so I can try before I buy!
> 
> Don



I highly recommend looking at the Canon Refurbs and even better, if you have an old busted Canon film or digital body laying around, the Canon Loyalty Program sells refurbs at a further discount. Sometimes it's even worth it to purchase a busted (for parts) Rebel film body on Ebay for $5.00 to use for the discount.

The Refurb is $679 right now and includes a one year warranty. Chances are you'll get a new one from a dented box return. This is a current hot topic post here on CR.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 21, 2016)

Viewing the outside of a lens is no guarantee that it has not been damaged inside. With your symptoms, even a minimum fix is going to cost $250-$300, it will have to be disassembled, parts replaced, tested and recalibrated. Send it back.

Chances are it was dropped on the end, and some parts cracked so that each time it moves, there is excess friction, and possibly more damage. Dropping a lens on the end often leaves no sign of damage.


----------



## d (Jun 21, 2016)

SierraDon said:


> ...
> I don't have any other 135 2.0 to compare it with.
> I don't want to return it if this is normal, but I don't have any way to determine normal for this lens.
> ...



Hey Sierra Don,

Check out the clip below on youtube - at about 2:25 in the reviewer does a quick AF speed check that shows how quickly the lens can rack focus in and out. This should at least settle in your mind whether the copy you had was abnormally slow.

https://youtu.be/Dv24fs1V7kA?t=2m23s

Cheers,
d.


----------



## SierraDon (Jun 21, 2016)

I have purchased Canon refurbs in the past, and got a lens from the Fathers Day 15% off sale. I agree- they are GREAT! I do not know how to work the loyalty program turning in old gear.

The 135mm 2.0 refurb is usually out of stock, and there was only ONE available in the 15% off sale. It apparently sold in 9 minutes- so I have had no luck in finding a 135 refurb. Canon charges sales tax to California addresses.

Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## SierraDon (Jun 21, 2016)

d said:


> SierraDon said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



That settles it- the lens was not right. Very jumpy when focusing and no where near that fast!

Thanks!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 22, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Viewing the outside of a lens is no guarantee that it has not been damaged inside. With your symptoms, even a minimum fix is going to cost $250-$300, it will have to be disassembled, parts replaced, tested and recalibrated. Send it back.
> 
> Chances are it was dropped on the end, and some parts cracked so that each time it moves, there is excess friction, and possibly more damage. Dropping a lens on the end often leaves no sign of damage.



Sure the labour costs are expensive, but the lens will only need calibrating if any of the optical elements or the rear mount is replaced. All the casings and housings come off really easily and don't require any post adjustments of the lens. Even the AF motor is easily swapped out without touching the optics.


----------

